# Should I keep Fry in a breeder box?



## DRose1836 (Oct 27, 2019)

I recently ordered some fish online, and they came in much smaller then anticipated. The site said 1.5 - 2.0 inch but the fish I received are about an inch. Small little guys that haven't colored up yet.

I currently have larger fish in my tank, largest is about 2.5 inches or so. I also have some smaller fish that are about 1.25 inches or so and seem to be doing fine with the larger fish.

Should I keep the fish in a breeder box for a little while and let them grow, or just release them into the tank with the others?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Ideally you would set up a 10G, 15G or 20G tank for the too small fish with a mature filter until they get large enough to add to the existing tank. There is a danger with net type breeder boxes as the larger fish can potentially damage the net to get to the small fish.

BTW, the small tank set up I described above is also great for quarantining new fish to monitor them before adding to the existing tank in case of disease, illness or size and to ensure the new fish are eating well.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

The net actually stresses fish out.

The way I would do this is get a 10 gal tank and feed these fish 2-3 times day until they reach at least the size that can't be swallowed by the big fish. Give lots of hiding places when you put them in the main tank.


----------



## DRose1836 (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for the replies! Unfortunately one of the fry died, so I went ahead and just released the rest into the tank. I'm currently trying to cycle a 20 gallon tank. But as of right now they seem to be doing fine with the other fish. They are really only being chased by the smallest fish I had in the tank, and he can't really do much damage to them and the tank is 75 gallons so they don't run into him much. They also are not scared to go to the surface for food. Though the larger ones do out compete them. Any suggestions, possibly sinking algae pellets so they can get more of a food source?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would isolate them and grow them out as others have suggested.


----------



## DRose1836 (Oct 27, 2019)

I would like to do that, but without another cycled tank I'm kinda stuck atm. Unless you think it would be ok to put them in my uncycled 20 gallon? And my tank is fairly new so I don't have any media I can really take out and put in the other for a jump start on the cycling process.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

How new is your existing running tank? IF it is cycled, take half of the media and put it in your new tank with treated water and you should be good to go.


----------

